# Re grouting 1 inch tiles. Need advice on the prep.



## kc brick layer (Jul 20, 2006)

Iv'e re grouted tile many times using a diamond blade and grinder but i have never re grouted 1 inch tiles of this magnatude. i have four 500 sq ft shower rooms of 1 inch tile. Many small areas have no grout left but i want to make the entire floor look new. Let me run my prep idea here and let me know if im wrong.

1. i plan to use a cleaner over the entire surface.
2. use a pressure washer to remove all the loose grout and cleaning. (leaving good grout in place)
3. re grout missing grout.
4. seal entire floor.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

For a room of that size, a power washer may be the best option, however, I would be careful. There may be a lot of the tiles that are just hanging on by a thread and the washer will dislodge them. I would consider a pressure steamer as it may do a better job of cleaning and not have the force of water.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

The power washer would be a great idea to remove the grout so you can just re grout using a better portland mix and an even better sealer. Mapei makes a great grout system and Aquamix has a superior sealer.


----------

